# eigener mail-server

## Macrobiotus

Also: Ich habe eine ganz einfache dial-up Verbindung

Unter Debian (exim) habe ich bei meinem X-Mailer (Balsa) als smtp server immer nur localhost:25 angegeben und dann die Mails "selber" verschickt (ohne web.de oder gmx.de zu  "belasten;-)

Unter Gentoo kriege ich das aber nicht hin. ssmtp, exim und postfix habe ich schon probiert. In der Postfix-Doku stehet folgendes:

Running Postfix on a dialup machine:

.... If you do not have your own hostname (as with dynamic IP addressing) and must send mail as user@your-isp.com .....

Geht das als wirklich nicht (und warum ging es unter Debian "out of the box"?)  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## teejot

Hi,

das geht schon, aber es ist nicht unbedingt zu empfehlen, da manche Mailserver keine Mails von leuten annehmen, die kein eingetragenser Mailserver (im DNS Sinne ) sind.

Von daher nimm doch einfach den Mailserver des Providers. Evtl. hat der ja einen Relayserver (T-online z.B.). Dann bleibt auch dein NAME@DOMAIN erhalten und wird nicht umgeschrieben....

Oder verstehe ich deine Frage falsch? Hm....

also du hast zwei Moeglichkeiten.

Dein lokaler Mailer leitet die Mails weiter (aber an deinen Provider) 

Oder dein Mailprogramm redet direkt mit dem Mailserver deines Providers.

Naja.. oder du stellst die mails direkt zu. aber da kann es wie gesagt probleme geben...

Ich hab das erste mit t-online und exim laufen.... funzt gut.

hoffe dich richtig verstanden zu haben...

teejot

----------

## Macrobiotus

So war's gemeint. Eigentlich will ich ja nur (beim Versenden der Mails) unabhängig sein. Und wenn es bei Debian ohne Probleme klappt, warum dann nicht auch hier?

(Richtig notwendig im Sinne von Überleben ist das ganze ja nicht, aber was ist das schon -- von Essen, Schlafen un so 'nem bisschen Computerfusseln mal abgesehen?)  :Laughing: 

----------

## vicay

 *Macrobiotus wrote:*   

> So war's gemeint. Eigentlich will ich ja nur (beim Versenden der Mails) unabhängig sein. Und wenn es bei Debian ohne Probleme klappt, warum dann nicht auch hier?
> 
> (Richtig notwendig im Sinne von Überleben ist das ganze ja nicht, aber was ist das schon -- von Essen, Schlafen un so 'nem bisschen Computerfusseln mal abgesehen?) 

 

Grunsätzlich ist es ja eine schöne Idee, Mails von der eigenen

Maschine zu versenden. Wenn ich dich richtig verstanden habe,

hast du einen Mailaccount nutzer@gmx.de ( oder ähnliches  :Smile:  )

Da dein lokaler Mailserver, insofern du keinen Relayserver 

in der Konfig spezifiziert hast, einen direkten MX Lookup machen

wird, sollte er grundsätzlich in der Lage sein, Mails zu versenden.

Ich möchte jedoch zu bedenken geben, dass vor allem in den

heutigen Spam-belasteten Zeiten nicht jeder Mailserver deine

Mail annehmen wird. Es gibt eine Anzahl von Mailexchangern, die

z.b. von dynamischen Dial-Up Adressbereichen grundsätzlich keine

Mails entgegen nehmen. Andere wiederum bestehen darauf, dass

Mail mit bestimmen Return-Path Adressen (z.B aol.com gmx.foo und hotmail etc) 

DNS-technisch aus den  Netzen  dieser Firmen kommen muss, da ein guter Teil 

Spam-Mails mit eben diesen 

Absendeadressen versandt wird. 

Vielleicht habe ich dich jetzt auch falsch verstanden,  :Smile:  aber

in der Regel würde ich schon dafür plädieren, den Provider-Relaserver zu

verwenden und in Notfällen auf die direkte Methode zurück zugreifen

Beste Grüsse

vicay

----------

## Macrobiotus

Vielen Dank für die Antworten! 

"Ich hab' halt nur gedacht..", weil ich vorher keine Probleme hatte, aber wenn's besser ist, dann eben nicht  :Crying or Very sad:   :Wink: 

----------

## Altanos

Hi,

ich habe das ganze über Dyndns http://www.dyndns.org gelöst. Bei jeder Anwahl wir meine IP-Adresse mit meiner registrierten Domain abgeglichen. Mein Rechner hat den Gleichen Namen wie die Domäne. 

Bsp. name.homelinux.net. Damit konnte ich dann Postfix einrichten und seitdem habe ich keine probleme mehr gehabt mails zu verschicken. Zuvor hatte ich noch Probleme mit meinen Emailadressen z. B. Web.de Email Anwender zu erreichen. Jetzt ist es egal welche meiner Emailadressen im Absender der Mail steht.

Gruß

Altanos

----------

## teejot

Hi,

hm. das wundert mich nun aber. Die Aufloesung NAME -> IP geht mit dynDNS. Aber IP -> NAME duerfte weiterhin den Namen deines Einwahlknoten ausgeben. Oder hast du dynDNS mit dynamischen MX Eintrag?

Denn die Mailserver fragen afaik die IP ab und vergleichen die mit dem MX deiner Domain, oder?

Duerfte also keine Loesung fuer das mehrfach angesprochene Problem sein, das manche Mailserver von Dialin-IPs keine Mails annehmen...

torben

----------

## vicay

 *teejot wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> hm. das wundert mich nun aber. Die Aufloesung NAME -> IP geht mit dynDNS. Aber IP -> NAME duerfte weiterhin den Namen deines Einwahlknoten ausgeben. Oder hast du dynDNS mit dynamischen MX Eintrag?
> 
> Denn die Mailserver fragen afaik die IP ab und vergleichen die mit dem MX deiner Domain, oder?
> ...

 

Hallo, 

das sehe ich genauso. Wenn ich als RBL z.b. dynablock.wirehub.net

verwende, dann wird ja nicht die IP->CNAME aufgelöst und danach

die Blackliste befragt, sondern der Mailserver nimmt ja direkt die IP

und befragt den Blacklist-Server.

Beste Grüsse

vicay

----------

## Altanos

Bei Dyndns kann man einen MX-Eintrag mit verwalten lassen.

Gruß

Altanos

----------

## vicay

 *Altanos wrote:*   

> Bei Dyndns kann man einen MX-Eintrag mit verwalten lassen.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Altanos

 

Hallo,

OK, dyndns verwaltet einen MX-Eintrag, der für eine (meine )Domain auf meine aktuelle IP zeigt. 

Damit bin ich aber blacklistentechnisch nicht aus dem Schneider

(siehe auch oben). 

Wenn ich jetzt alles richtig verstanden habe, ist dynDNS 

trotzdem eine schöne Sache, vor allem, wenn ich mit meinem

Mailserver Mail für foo.de empfangen möchte. 

Beim Senden von Mails sehe ich das oben beschriebene, bekannte Problem  :Smile:  .

Beste Grüsse

vicay

----------

